# EEEEEEEEEEK!!!!



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi everyone!~
My bf and I own a condo inside a building....we live on the 1st floor. So, today we went out for a little while, and Luci always stays in her crate while we are out. Now, keep in mind, i NEVER EVER had this type of problem before...ever.
So, when we came home, I went to open up her crate, I saw that there was like 100 ANTS





















on the floor eating a couple of pieces of kibble that she must have knocked over on the rug!!!!!! I literally didn't know what to do, so I sprayed "Natures Miracle" on them and they died! I have NOOOOOOOOOO clue how this could have happened, and we never had an ant problem in my building.... I know that most of those ant killer sprays are toxic so I wouldn't even think about using that in my house. Does any1 know what I could use to make sure this doesnt happen again?? I am scared..









Another thing, today I noticed that Luci's eyes look really bad.... She must have scratched them a lot last night in bed because they are so irritated and I don't know what to do....I put the bacitracin/hydracortisone eye ointment that my vet gave me a while ago, and it seemed to stop the itching...but I am really scared that this is not going to go away. I feel sick because I feel like it has to be something that I am doing that is making her sick....
Another thing is, my BF was visiting his dad in Boca Raton,FL all last week, and Luci was fine...totally fine. When he came home (Monday) I noticed that her eyes were wet and irritated.. I have a feeling that it is from his smoking that might be irritating her...maybe she is allergic to that... He DOES NOT smoke in my house, I make him go outside because I don't smoke, but when he comes in, sometimes he will grab the baby before he washes his hands, and he really kisses her on her face so maybe she is allergic to the fumes from the cigarrettes???
I am gonna post a picture so you guys can see how bad it is...















I am at my wits end and really sick over this because I know she is uncomfortable...








I know it is a little blurry, but you can see how pink/red and irritated her eyes look....I had to trim a little bit of the hair around her eyes (as much as I didn't want to, I felt that it was selfish for me to keep it there so she looks pretty, when I know it is making her itch) and also the wetness is from the ointment that I slathered on... )


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, I hate to tell you but YES, smoking will definitely do that! I used to let people

smoke in my home until I noticed my dogs eyes looking just like that. Since I 

put the NO SMOKING word out, their eyes got better (and after using a good eyewash

and eye ointment as you did).



Maybe it's time to put some (smoker's) patches in your b/friend's trick or treat bag. LOL


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww her little eyes look really sore







i hope they get better soon


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i don't have any advice... i just wanted to say i'm sorry luci's eyes are irritated. i hope you find the culprit and she feels better soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie's eyes looked like that over the weekend and Tuesday I took her in and the vet ran some tests on her eyes to check a couple things. The membranes under her eye lids are quite swollen. I didn't notice that myelf. He gave me some eye drops for her. I think they have cortisone in them. It is a milky liquid and I am to put one drop in three times a day for a week. When I was putting the drops in is when I noticed how inflammed her eyes were. His thought right now is that it is allergies, but not food allergies. I think I'd let the vet take a look at Luci's eyes.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor baby ;hope she get s better soon


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I'll never forget the day I got up to a million ants in my kitchen







Now it's a yearly ritual







They come and I kill







I've had great results with the ant motels







I tried boric acid but it didn't seem to be working







We built our home 12 years ago








It must have been built on a giant ANT HILL











Izzy has had gunky eyes her entire life. I don't think there's an eye ointment we haven't tried. I put Clean Eyes in and around her eyes every night to soften the gunk and CAREFULLY clean away the gunk with a plastic eyebrow comb. Izzy has hair growing INSIDE her eye lids.....and hers are probably more sensitive because of being albino. The vets said to not trim the hair outside and around her eyes?? because the longer hair is "softer" and less prickly??



Poor Kallie.....I hope she's better today.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think you should take Luci to the vet & have her examined. She may have allergies or a localized skin problem. Unless your BF is smoking in the house,I can't imagine that it's caused that type of reaction.I know some types of products made for tearstain can be really harsh & cause reactions as can excessive cleaning of the delicate area around the eyes. I've had to really get tough with Boo's groomer about her excessive trimming around Boo's eye area, I noticed the area around his eyes would look irritated & he would have more tearing after she trimmed around his eyes.I sure hope you find out what the problem is soon.

As for the ants,well,they generally come from outside to the inside in search of food.I would spray around the outside to kill the ants before they came inside.A professional exterminator would be best.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Ah, poor little Luci. I've not had experience with these issues, so I'd have to suggest a vet visit. 

Let us know how things go and also what solution you find to the ant problem ... I think that's an issue that is always lurking for any of us.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't have a lot of advice, but I feel your anxiety with the ants. We have never had them indoors, but last weekend I looked out the front door and we suddenly had a HUGE ant hill, maybe three feet long and 6 inches tall!! We're going to srpay around the outside of the house (especially the entryways and windows) just in case.

I don't know about her eyes, my eyes get weird around smoke so I wouldn't rule that out, but I think I'd visit the vet. There may be a sinple fix for it and you won't have to worry anymore.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

I hate ants!! We had a couple of days last summer where ants came from nowhere and swarmed the back porch...
All the black spots are ants...








I didn't have my glasses on so I didn't see them..when Trinket came in she was sneezing and gasping and when I picked her up whe was covered in ants--it was really horrible...








I feel for you! Good luck getting rid of them....


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your replies. I am so sick over it and worried that her eyes are going to get worse. She is so cute and I love her so much, the thought of her being uncomfortable makes me absolutely sick.
I really don't know what could be causing this problem around her eyes. She does not have any tear staining problems, ever since she was little, so I never even put anything on her eyes for that because I never needed to...so I know it's not any harsh eye stain treatment that is causing this... who knows.. We made an appointment for Monday (the nearest available)to see the vet, and I pray to God that she will be ok and that it's nothing major.
Thanks for all the hugs and well wishes from everyone


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree with K&C's mom that you should probably have her checked out by your vet. I hope she feels better. As far as the ants go, buy a big size jar of regular old vinegar. Pour it all around your window sills, door ways, and anywhere else that leads to the outside. You'll have to do this every few days, but the ants won't cross the vinegar. The other thing you can do is spray outside and wipe everything down inside with vinegar. Ants are gross, but just remember it could be worse!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor baby eyes!







I would take her in and let the vet decide what to use in her eyes. An infection and an allergy would to treated differently. I would expect she is allergic to something in your house. Smoke would be obvious, but there are so many things---the carpet, any cleaners you use on the floor or where she goes. Grooming products, even the soap you use to wash her bed or things. I have to use Tide without scent on things for Frosty.











I hope you get something for her that works.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Another thing is, my BF was visiting his dad in Boca Raton,FL all last week, and Luci was fine...totally fine. When he came home (Monday) I noticed that her eyes were wet and irritated.. I have a feeling that it is from his smoking that might be irritating her...maybe she is allergic to that...[/B]


 

Well, that sounds like you hit it on the head, or it's an amazing coincidence. Nicotine stays on your hands and unless he thoroughly washes his hands (and face, just to be on the safe side) (and brush his teeth







)before he picks her up or pets her, he could be transferring that onto her. (Can you tell I'm a reformed smoker??)



I think you're definitely doing the smart thing by taking her to the vet, but be sure to mention the contact with cigarettes and nicotine.



Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd have the vet look at her eyes. She may need an oral antihistamine as well.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Gosh! Poor baby, she looks really unhappy







Those ants are pesky little things, about a month ago Jewels got into a red ant pile, well those little suckers bite like crazy and I was so scared because she got bit about 20 times, she had little bites all around her mouth, I picked her up and hurried and brushed them off of her as best as I could, she was so limp and weak after that, it really scared me to death, I gave her some Benedryl and she did fine after that. But it scared me so bad


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh poor Luci. Her eyes look just awful.







I don't have any advice, but I hope the vet finds out what's wrong with your little sweetie.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Since the problem cleared up when the b/f was away I think it is most like as you said his smoking. I agree with Brit, maybe it is time for him to stop smoking. Otherwise, would hate to have to kick him to the curb because the baby is allergic to him.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Poor little Luci.







Her eyes look so irritated and sore.
I for sure would take her to the Vet and see what's going on. 
Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> Since the problem cleared up when the b/f was away I think it is most like as you said his smoking. I agree with Brit, maybe it is time for him to stop smoking. Otherwise, would hate to have to kick him to the curb because the baby is allergic to him.[/B]




















That's right our babies come first














But seriously it may be something to do with your boyfriend, maybe the nicotine, an after shave, deoderant, something he comes in contact with at his work...I am very allergic to so many things, that my hubby sometimes has to undress in our laundry room / mud room then go straight to the shower







It is also a very bad outdoor pollen season here in Ct, I don't know about your area, maybe it is pollen that is some how getting on your bf clothing etc. Any way the Vet can give you something to sooth your little ones eys














Let us know how it goes


----------

